

Mac Virtualization: Performance testing Parallels, Fusion and VirtualBox - jamesk2
http://www.macworld.com/article/145878/2010/01/virtulapptesting.html?lsrc=rss_main

======
MartinMond
Parallels is up to twice as fast as Fusion? I did not expect that.

~~~
DenisM
Yeah, there's s surprise. It's odd how VMWare has a very good VMWare
workstation for Windows, and a firaly medicore Fusion for Mac. Makes me sad I
paid for Fusion couple of years back.

~~~
vl
to be fair, couple years ago Fusion constantly got better reviews (I have
Fusion as well, it looks like Parallels gives discount for Fusion users, I'm
going to try it out)

~~~
ebrenes
Interesting. I might give Parallels a try, again.

I switched to Fusion after Parallels ate my windows partition during a Service
Pack upgrade. Installing Fusion helped recover that partition so I wasn't too
enchanted with Parallels after that.

------
fretlessjazz
It would be nice to see somebody run similar benchmarks for non-Windows
operating systems.

